# NT 2.0 - Liquid Darkness



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi slingshot enthusiasts!

I want to show you the next evolution step of the Night Train shape. It is scaled to 90% of the original size. A 6 mm aluminium core is scaled with black pertinax and black and red paper micarta liners and finished with several layers of BLO and wax. On some photos it looks a bit greyish, but in fact it is deep black with dark brown phenolic resin layers in between

I did some effort to match it perfectly to my hand. It looks quite "fluid" and organic now. Hence the name. 

The clips and the Allen wrench tool are integrated. The tool is held by a magnet and acts as well as a reference point for my index finger. The three pins at the left fork tip are sights. It was just a test (or a weird idea  ), but for me it works great for distances above 10 meter.

Thanks for watching! I hope you like it!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That looks so Great hope to see it in nature  cheers


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

beautiful , very refined . Compliments


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Outstanding. :bowdown:


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

oooooo :aahhhh: :thumbsup: ...thats a mighty fine looking shooter ! I love the three brass "dots" on the tips they accentuate the whole pertinac X alu look.

EDIT: LMAO I just noticed the protruding mosaic pin is one of your mini wrenches! Thats uber awesome super cool ! 

I was wondering why it is sticking out so much lol


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That was put together gorgeously. Very fine craftsmanship. The tools built right into your shooters is my favorite.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*Dark, decadent fluid sophistication. *So beautifully sculpted and embellished with perfectly integrated multiple elements -clips, wrench, and range sights. Wow*! *All adds up to a superlative functional shooting instrument that is both luxurious and seriously performance-oriented.

I LOVE also how you carved out the negative space.







A falling drop of liquid.

Magnificent piece of craftsmanship, Sir Flicks. This one is sooo very striking. Totally love it.


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh .....

jaaaa....

-

Darf ih mich leon anschliessen, und hoffen, sie auch mal selber in den Händen halten zu dürfen,

ntürlich nur wenn ich die weissen Baumwollhandschuhe vorher angezogen habe, um das schöne Stück entsprechend zu behandeln...

-

Mich würde Interessieren, wie sich die Form anfühlt.... klahr gut.... aber für mich??? Gut aussehen, und für die Hand passend scheint sie zu sein, keine Frage...

-

Also wieder etwas zum nachbauen....

.

Danke

.

Gruss


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Man! That came out Great.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

O U T S T A D I N G!!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

The design is so functional, technical and advanced!!!!

I just love the band attachment method. So clever and subtle!!!

Your craftsmanship is only compared to your own imagination. Both on the TOP ECHELON!!!!

Well, Flicks, you better prepare yourself for another SSOTM title. This one will be a contender for sure!! 

Best regards ...Q


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

ss-tom ss-tom ss-ss-ss-tom!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

The more I see the more I like . not only beautiful but ...fascinating . Thank Flicks
Più la guardo e più mi piace. non solo bella ma... affascinante. Grazie Flicks


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Man you make some of the coolest creations! I love how you make integrated clips and tools ! I give you a 10!


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Da kann man sich nur vor den Meister hinknien


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

Man! I hope that this is your day job or perhaps part of it! It's plain to see you've got a passion for building slings fabulous work! !! Definitely a collector sling! I instantly recalled a post on the forum about makers asking big money for their work and why they do so. My comment to the post was "TIME" you cannot put a price on a man's time, this sir is a beautiful build.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That is a beautiful slingshot my friend. Beautiful evolution.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Sexy!!!!! The effort of sculpting the interior of the pinky hole is evident. The rest of the sculpting is beautiful also!  Congratulation on a very fine work of functional slingshot art!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Everything about this is absolutely jaw dropping. The fluid lines, the elegant shaping, the color, the mosaic pins...everything.

I like the name too.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Phenomenal !!!!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Beauty fluid, it feels very confortable in the eyes, not to mention the technical details

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Stunning and brilliant.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

That's soooooooooo nice! Thanks for sharing Flicks, as always fantastic work/effort sir


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Speechless.... :bowdown:

A stunning piece of functional art.

A sexi and mysterious weapon.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Flicks,

It's a stunning piece again. I'm always impressed when an already exciting project evolves and picks up details over time. The grounding Night Train shape was great and I was in hope you want to polish it's features. Like the enhanced integrated allen key. Small and comfy head that's harmless in the pocket. Aiming pins are awesome too. I'm sure it's a working idea.

A couple words about shaping. You used some dense materials but judging these images I don't see any lumpiness around. My hats off! :wave:

Thanks for sharing & have a nice day,

Tremo


----------



## Oahu1 (Apr 28, 2015)

So very nice! Very pleasing to the eyes, even better since its a great shooter.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Spectacular! :bowdown: :headbang:


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

[email protected]!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't have words.......this is art!

Volp


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Awesome! :bowdown:


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Amazing creation!!!! Excellent attention to detail!!! and excellent idea for the hex tip!!!

It seems like it fits in the hand like a liquid glove.

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Slicker than slick !


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh wow! Hey, what's going on?? I really would love to thank you individual for all of your kind words, but for some reasons I can't quote your posts 

So: Leon - Thank you! I hope to see YOU soon! (Weekend?)

Poiema - Thanks a lot my friend! Your kind words always means a lot to me! But there is something from YOU in this little shooter too! Did you notice the celtic knot? Thanks a lot for showing me the "how to"!!!

Unkraut - Keine Handschuhe nötig! Nächtes Wochenende ist testen und Spaß angesagt!

Quercusuber - Thank you for your always kind words my friend!I appreciate it a lot!

Widget - Nix da, aufstehen 

Sanch - Sorry, but building sshots and crafting has nothing to do with my daily job. You would be surprised... 

Can Opener - Thank you! It is as well your beautiful work that inspires me a lot!

Bob Fionda - Thank you Bob! A praise from the master of naturals means a lot for me! 

Tremo - Thanks for the praise my friend! Fortunaly I had the chance to practice a bit before I started to build this shooter 

slingshotnew, Quaterinmynose, John Krakatoa, Chapman Hands, Flipgun, Jazz, Arnisador, JTslinger, d3moncow, treefork, Peter Recuas, chuckduster01, B-toon, Oahu, Dayhiker, toolmantf99, Volp, E.G., BAT, GHT : Thanks a lot for your praise too! YOUR awesome craftmanship and your kind words are ongoing inspirations and impulse for me!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Jens that is one sexy shooter right there i really don't know how you could improve this beyond where it is i think you have reached the summit on this design brother ,she looks like perfection to me :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## keramos (Nov 15, 2013)

beatiful figure in that slingshot.


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Flicks......how did I miss this one???? Awesome as always. Cheers, LBH2


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

I cannot say any more than anyone else, Beautiful, just beautiful. :thumbsup:


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Ron, keramos, LBH2, RTR104 - Thanks a lot for the praise, guys. I'm glad that you like it!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Some real attention to detail ! amazing.


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow. Amazing stuff. Love your Designs. Slingshotart.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey Danny! Thanks for stopping by and for your kind words!

Thank you, derandy! I am happy that you like it!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Not only an artform and stout shooter, I love the logo/hex wrench idea. That in itself is a project.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you Chuck!


----------

